# 240sx(probe)



## robert98hp (Aug 26, 2003)

is it j/ me or does the s13 fastback look like the ford probe?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

its u.nah, it kindadoes...but...it doesnt...


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

sure. and the S14 front looks kind of like an R32 or R33, and the 180SX Kouki tails kind of look like GTR32 tails. is there a point to this thread? :\


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

Yeah and the mercury sable looks just like the ford taurus. And I could swear to god that the dodge caravan and the Plymouth voyager are almost identical


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

haha, and the Eclipse looks like the Talon which in turn looks like the Laser. hmm....

but back to the topic, yes it kinda does, but i think its the probe that looks like the 240. the 240HB style came out before the new probe style.


----------



## robert98hp (Aug 26, 2003)

there isn't a point to this i was j/ making sure cause i didn't know if it was j/ me or what


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

yeah, you arent the only one who's noticed it. people have called my car a probe and people i know have called probes 240s. but like i said, the probe style that looks like the 240 came out after the 240 did.


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

megaseth said:


> *yeah, you arent the only one who's noticed it. people have called my car a probe and people i know have called probes 240s. but like i said, the probe style that looks like the 240 came out after the 240 did. *


if you ever get your car painted one color i'm going to say "nice probe, what did you do with the 240"


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

and the tailights of the S15 look like a Grand Am's

wo0t w0ot! who cares if this thread makes no sense, just another one to whore in


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

sultan said:


> *if you ever get your car painted one color i'm going to say "nice probe, what did you do with the 240" *


haha, laugh it up. btw, i think primer is a good color for my car.


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

if your car is all one color, even if it is primer, i won't make fun of it.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

megaseth's 240 is a rainbow!

lol


----------



## robert98hp (Aug 26, 2003)

has anyone ever seen a RHD s13 fastback? and if so does it have "silvia" where the "240SX" is on the hatch?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

?? you mean like a JDM silvia? the coupe has silvia instead of 240sx and the hatchback has 180sx.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

robert98hp said:


> *has anyone ever seen a RHD s13 fastback? and if so does it have "silvia" where the "240SX" is on the hatch? *


he didn't read the sticky yet but i gave him the link


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i think its just the front end of them.....the tails are completely different but the whole front end is very similar....

but whatever probes are pieces of shit.....horrible ford...


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

just rebadged mx-6s


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

And have you every noticed that the S13 Coupe looks like a 88-91 Prelude? Its been discussed before.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

wait wait...i could swear that the mitsubishi 3000GT looks like the Dodge stealth...weird...lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

have u ever noticed how old accords look like AE86's and old celica's do too!?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

thats cause the celica and supra and 86 were built on a similar platform. well, the celica and supra were, but im sure the 86 was as well. and the sporty hatchback look was very big in the 80s. the accord, the 86, the celica, the supra, the 200sx, audis, alfa romeos. lots of cars were like that.


----------



## S13Nissan240SX (Sep 23, 2002)

I just want to clarify that the Ford Probe resembles the 240SX, not the other way around. Clearly we're better.

---Matt


----------



## robert98hp (Aug 26, 2003)

Clearly


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

we're


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

better


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

than


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

umm ur supossed to post a period,


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

actually, it would be you posting "them."


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

huh..?? 

is it me or does the nissan stanza look a lot like the s13 silvia?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

megaseth said:


> *actually, it would be you posting "them." *





> Clearly we're better.


we are quoting that line^^^


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

OOOOHHHHHH, hehe.


----------



## TonyO (Jul 15, 2003)

uhhh I just wanna say like yall said b4 eclipse and talons are the same pretty much identical so are 3000gts and dodge stealths but those just have differnt names those were all produce in the same plant hence the name DSM and uhhh Ford Probe and 240 uhh u have to be pretty dumb to not tell the differnce Probes are just fugly and there FWD 240's are RWD


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

you have the ability to tell if the car is FWD or RWD by just looking at it run norammly? wow ur gifted


----------



## Sil-8zero (Sep 8, 2003)

all that happens is that import cars make tails then domestics find some wayto make it look EXTREMELY identical. but then again we are just "Cerealbox cars".


----------



## robert98hp (Aug 26, 2003)

i didn't say that i couldn't tell the difference between the two i know that probes suck i was j/ making a statement, and also i wanted to say that the chevy cavalier is actually a toyota


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *huh..??
> 
> is it me or does the nissan stanza look a lot like the s13 silvia? *


its not u, they look similar, i im certain that the stanza tail lights are exactly the same as the 240 coupes...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

same engine as well


----------



## j4mie (Apr 1, 2003)

originally the supra and the celica were the same car the supra part was the model of celica kind of like EX or SE or sumthing. then they made it into its own car there are still some 
Toyota Supra Celicas around you just gotta look


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

ah yes, the mkIII supra...beautiful.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

some of you people arent too smart. let me break some things down here:
eagle and mitsubishi were both owned by Chrysler aka Dodge. mitsu messed up an engine in the early-mid 90's and wouldnt cover it under warranty and Chrysler got pissed and sold off their share of mitsu. the talon/eclipse design as well as the 3000gt/stealth design was all mitsu's doing. the ownership of mitsu by chrysler ended in 96. that was the reason the dodge stealth and eagle talon died off as 96 model years and the 3000gt and eclipse continued on. 

the supra and celica were originally started as the Supra-Celica. it actually started as the 2000gt but moved on to being the Supra-Celica. then eventually, it became two cars on similar platforms and then just went different ways completely.

ford and nissan have nothing in common. this is a good thing.

ford owns mazda, hence the ford probe and mazda mx-6 being quite similar. everything about the probe is mazda, except the body. that is why you saw the old probe gt turbo's. the engines belong to mazda.

the cavalier is not actually a toyota either. toyota and GM have a partnership. neither is owned by either. you see the 1.8 celica engine in the pontiac vibe gt, as well as other mix-and-match engines and what-not here and there. yes, the cavalier is sold as a toyota, but overseas and not here. that does not make the cavalier a toyota. honestly, i dont know why they do it. i'm sure it's only to make some money off of their partnership with GM. 

now i hope that clears a lot of that stuff up for all of you. if it doesnt, you deserve to be bitch-slapped.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> you have the ability to tell if the car is FWD or RWD by just looking at it run norammly? wow ur gifted


 I can... anyone can see the rear end (differential) from the tail of any RWD car.. and AWD cars....
So yes I can


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

uh, 93BlackSER, i think we all knew most of that, at least i did. i think we were all just joking around.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

who made the tails first Nissan or pontiac. I always think that when I see the grand-am. what came first the S15 or that POS?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the S15 was made in 99. so i think the GM was the first.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

no offense but why would Japanese designers ever want to copy something made by GM?
And the s15 was shown as a concept car at Tokyo auto salon back in 95/96 I believe


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

HUTTAH! go nissan!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *I can... anyone can see the rear end (differential) from the tail of any RWD car.. and AWD cars....
> So yes I can *


i wasn't asking u


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

Yeah a guy heard my BOV when I was driving to the gas station. He said "oh nice turbo Probe you have there!!??"


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

did you smack him?
probes are a very bad car and its amazing how many probe drivers think they are fast...


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

theres a set of guys who drive them at my old school. one has a GT with just an intake and a goofy muffler and some wheels and APC stickers. the other has an SE with a stirpped interior and racing seat covers as well as a goofy muffler. they're both pretty sad cause i was behind them and they started racing, their friends, and one got over and i just shot past them. oh, and lately they've had their headlights like drifters. they did the sleepy eye mod and it pissed me off. i gots a pic of one, but i dunno if i can load it.


----------



## projectsr (Oct 16, 2003)

Joel said:


> *did you smack him?
> probes are a very bad car and its amazing how many probe drivers think they are fast... *


Yah I almost did.  

I remember my friends slightly modded 91 ka smacked some Probe GT's all around. Hehee. It was all in good fun.

2.4L > 2.2L


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the GT's have a 2.5 litre V6. the SEs have the 2.2 I4


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

they are still lame


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> *
> the supra and celica were originally started as the Supra-Celica. it actually started as the 2000gt but moved on to being the Supra-Celica. then eventually, it became two cars on similar platforms and then just went different ways completely. *


IIRC, this is not true, werent the supra-celica combined only one model tyme as the MKIII body?!?! i couldve sworn supras and celicas were 2 seperate cars even before this...either his facts are wrong, or ive been mislead by cars ive seen...some1 help me here...


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

it wasnt called the Supra by itself until the MKIII came out. up until then, the MKIs were a special version of the celica, like a trim model, they werent even called supras. then the MKIIs were called the Celica-Supra, like a super trim model. cant think of something here that would bel ike this. and finally the MKIIIs came out and it became its own car.


----------



## cls12vg30 (Oct 21, 2003)

That's right. The two platforms split completely for model year 86 when the Celica went FWD


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i still think this is wrong, the supra and celica were 2 different cars even before the celica-supra. or atleast the supra was...


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Nope, got my info from a good site. the car wasnt its own car until the MKIII came out.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

ok, kewl, nice 2 noe im getting my facts straight...but i couldve sworn...no, mayb not...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yes, i am right, you are wrong. just kidding. but if i can remember correctly,i got all my info through a couple different links on www.mkiv.com good site for supra stuff.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

http://www.j-garage.com/3210.htm

they got some good info here.


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

so in theory. u can put a 2jz in a rwd celica? pre 88? i was wonder in cuz i have acess to a 2jz motor......and maybe need to get a old celica...hehehe


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

im sure you could....but why? i'd rather stick a 7mgte. it would fit better and is a little more practical.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

besides, the 7M-GTE is lighter and has very high potential, probably just as good as an RB25DET...


----------

